# 2011 2500hd first oil change



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a new 2011 silverado 2500hd 6.0, almost time for the first oil change. I know the filter is a delco PF48, but what oil, dyno or synthetic 5w-30? I know it has to have the dexos label on it but I guess I need to know what it was factory filled with. I usually run mobil/delco filter in everything I have and I've never had problems.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Personally, I run conventional 10W40 at a minimum in every thing regardless of age.If its real high in miles (say over 200k) I will use 20W50. I have found that synthetic has a tendency to be consumed. If you have a brand you use/trust, I would continue to use that brand. For me its Valvoline, Castrol, or Napa brand (same as valvoline im told) in the gas engines, and rotella or delvac in the diesel


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe all the new gm require synthetic dexos only or the warranty is void. Mobil & Pennzoil have the dexos designation, by now I would think most of the others do too.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the factory fill Dexos is made by Mobil.

Wayne


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

obrut;1338585 said:


> I have a new 2011 silverado 2500hd 6.0, almost time for the first oil change. I know the filter is a delco PF48, but what oil, dyno or synthetic 5w-30? I know it has to have the dexos label on it but I guess I need to know what it was factory filled with. I usually run mobil/delco filter in everything I have and I've never had problems.


If it is hard to access Dexos oil for you by any means, just go for Mobil 1, being that you mentioned you usually run Mobil/AC Delco stuff. Skip the conventional however.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I think its factory filled with dyno oil not synthetic but I'm not sure. I'll probably just use 5w30 mobil 1 with a delco pf48 filter. I will keep this truck to at least 150,000 miles, which will be about 13-14 years for me, so it might be worth it to run the synthetic oil.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Plowtoy;1338625 said:


> Personally, I run conventional 10W40 at a minimum in every thing regardless of age.If its real high in miles (say over 200k) I will use 20W50. I have found that synthetic has a tendency to be consumed. If you have a brand you use/trust, I would continue to use that brand. For me its Valvoline, Castrol, or Napa brand (same as valvoline im told) in the gas engines, and rotella or delvac in the diesel


 Hope there all diesels.. I love 5w 40 in the winter for mine . I never use anything other then 5 w 30 for a 6.0. Not good to in the winter for sure. Summer im sure it would not do damage.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

obrut;1339220 said:


> I think its factory filled with dyno oil not synthetic but I'm not sure. I'll probably just use 5w30 mobil 1 with a delco pf48 filter. I will keep this truck to at least 150,000 miles, which will be about 13-14 years for me, so it might be worth it to run the synthetic oil.


Factory fill is and should be Dexos 5w30, which is a synthetic blend. Its all we use at work on 2011 and up vehicles.

http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/2010/09/the-new-gm-dexos-engine-oil-specification.html


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Newdude;1339374 said:


> Factory fill is and should be Dexos 5w30, which is a synthetic blend. Its all we use at work on 2011 and up vehicles.
> 
> http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/2010/09/the-new-gm-dexos-engine-oil-specification.html


Out of all that info they dont say what the new recomanded interval is? They created the oil for longer drain intervals but did not say what they recomend?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

brad96z28;1339867 said:


> Out of all that info they dont say what the new recomanded interval is? They created the oil for longer drain intervals but did not say what they recomend?


GM will tell you to follow your oil life monitor, which for the use of Dexos has been re-calibrated to better match the Dexos oil. What I don't like about the OLM is that I've seen people go anywhere from 6-10k miles between oil changes, on dino oil. When you drain them, they are black as can be. But hey, you've got a 5yr/100k powertrain warranty, and if you follow the OLM just like GM says do, if something happens, you should be covered.

I don't even bother to look at the thing, and just change it every 3k.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, interesting reading. I just take my vehicles to the dealer for oil changes, didn't know anything about Dexos. I go by the oil life monitor but I still check the dipstick. In the winter I change my oil every3k cause i work it the trucks so hard.:saluteayup


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

brad96z28;1339355 said:


> Hope there all diesels.. I love 5w 40 in the winter for mine . I never use anything other then 5 w 30 for a 6.0. Not good to in the winter for sure. Summer im sure it would not do damage.


The oil fill caps on most vehicles now say 5W20, IMO that is like pouring water into your engine. Maybe I'm old school, but being a mechanic I know that over time (miles) parts wear regardless of how well you take care of them, so my reasoning for 10W40 or 20W50 is just for added protection. Its probably all in my head, but I haven't had an engine failure yet. As far as the diesel goes, its 15W40, I guess I haven't found anything thicker made for diesels yet. 
BTW, my last oil change on my Yukon, I put in synthetic napa brand oil (only because it was on sale for less than conventional) 15W50. It poured in like water but I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

so how u liking the 2011? should ford really be on the lookout? is it the rebirth of the true "like a rock" chevies again?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Plowtoy;1340727 said:


> The oil fill caps on most vehicles now say 5W20, IMO that is like pouring water into your engine. Maybe I'm old school, but being a mechanic I know that over time (miles) parts wear regardless of how well you take care of them, so my reasoning for 10W40 or 20W50 is just for added protection. Its probably all in my head, but I haven't had an engine failure yet. As far as the diesel goes, its 15W40, I guess I haven't found anything thicker made for diesels yet.
> BTW, my last oil change on my Yukon, I put in synthetic napa brand oil (only because it was on sale for less than conventional) 15W50. It poured in like water but I thought I would give it a try.


Would you like to see how much oil one of the V10's I bought used consumes? Ford says they need 5w20 semi-synthetic, and the "fleet maintained" used truck I bought was changed regularly with 10w30 dino. The truck has a tick over 100k miles on it and consumes a quart every 1k miles due to the extra wear present from running too heavy of oil. 4 other ford gas trucks we've owned since new or nearly new have always been changed with the ford recommended oil, every 3k, and use no oil between oil changes (one of them has 140k on it, the other has 125k). Do what you wish, but these newer engines are designed with much closer tolerances, hence the thinner oil recommendations. Putting too heavy of oil in an engine requiring thinner oil causes unnecessary wear and decreased fuel economy, not to mention harder starts when it's cold.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Chrisxl64;1340849 said:


> so how u liking the 2011? should ford really be on the lookout? is it the rebirth of the true "like a rock" chevies again?


I've driven F250s but have never owned one, nothing wrong with Fords, I've always been a chevy guy. The 2011 is nice, I feel you get a lot of truck for your money. This truck does everything I want it to do and more. I've only had it a few months now, 3000 miles, but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

wizardsr;1340862 said:


> Would you like to see how much oil one of the V10's I bought used consumes? Ford says they need 5w20 semi-synthetic, and the "fleet maintained" used truck I bought was changed regularly with 10w30 dino. The truck has a tick over 100k miles on it and consumes a quart every 1k miles due to the extra wear present from running too heavy of oil. 4 other ford gas trucks we've owned since new or nearly new have always been changed with the ford recommended oil, every 3k, and use no oil between oil changes (one of them has 140k on it, the other has 125k). Do what you wish, but these newer engines are designed with much closer tolerances, hence the thinner oil recommendations. Putting too heavy of oil in an engine requiring thinner oil causes unnecessary wear and decreased fuel economy, not to mention harder starts when it's cold.


Maybe you bought one of our used buss es:laughing: We run cheep,(no name) 15w40 in all of our bus's at work. We have in our fleet 28 vehicles total. 8 6.0 diesels, 2 3.5l in chevy uplanders, and 18 ford E-series cutaways ranging from the 5.4L all the way up to the 6.8L. I wont lie, some do burn oil and others don't. If what your saying is true, they should all burn oil? I have had this argument with the dealer because I had 3 identical bus's with under 30k on them and 1 burned oil and the other 2 did not. When I brought it in the also asked what oil was used and they blamed the consumption on that. I asked them if they would then explain why the other 2 were not and they couldn't. I understand tolerances of new engines are close but I am talking about a "broken in" tolerance, tolerances of 100 to 150k miles when things are starting to wear. Again, maybe its all in my head, but when I stop getting 200 to 250k on my rigs, maybe i will reconsider. OLD HABITS DIE HARD!!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought two 2011 chevy 2500hd 6.0 gas. I think they finally steped up to the plate vs ford on this truck. My brother and father still drive there 250 and 350 but me personally after buying my first chevy i wouldnt go back to ford. This truck is built right


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

mrsops;1341004 said:


> I bought two 2011 chevy 2500hd 6.0 gas. I think they finally steped up to the plate vs ford on this truck. My brother and father still drive there 250 and 350 but me personally after buying my first chevy i wouldnt go back to ford. This truck is built right


+1 on the chevy ! After 20 years of ford trucks I just bought a 2011 silverado as well ! Still have a 165,000 mile V10 F-250.


----------

